# No more Little Debbie Marshmallow Supremes



## northovr (Jul 7, 2015)

I just found out that Little Debbie stop making Marshmallow Supremes.  This is terrible this was one of my favorite snacks.  Everyone needs to call Little Debbie and request them to bring them back.  Call now (800) 522-4499 tell them this was your favorite snack.

Thanks 
Daniel Northover


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2015)

Everyone needs to call to tell them this is their favorite snack?  Seriously?  Don't you mean, for those of you who this is your favorite snack, call.

I've never had them, they aren't something I would eat as I don't care for marshmallows, so I certainly won't be calling. Sorry.


----------



## northovr (Jul 7, 2015)

No I mean everybody weather it was your favorite snack or not that's how you get things made again if everybody calls even if your hate marshmallow supremes you must call now


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 7, 2015)

Pretty bad for you  



> Marshmallow Supremes
> D+ Grade [nutritional rating]
> 140 Calories
> Nutrition Facts
> ...


----------



## colatown (Jul 7, 2015)

northovr must be a marshmallow farmer.


----------



## Lydlady (Jul 7, 2015)

Not a big marshmallow fan myself but aren't there other snack cakes like the marshmallow supreme?  I think our work snack shop/ café has something similar.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Jul 7, 2015)

northovr said:


> No I mean everybody weather it was your favorite snack or not that's how you get things made again if everybody calls even if your hate marshmallow supremes you must call now



Sorry but this is illogical. I'm glad they're doing away with them. There are plenty of healthier and tastier snacks. Apparently fewer people these days want to consume a sugar and corn syrup overload.


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 7, 2015)

Since I have never heard of them I won't be missing them.  Won't be calling either.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2015)

northovr said:


> No I mean everybody weather it was your favorite snack or not that's how you get things made again if everybody calls even if your hate marshmallow supremes you must call now



Sorry, I really don't like people [especially those I don't know] telling me what I must do.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Hate this company*



northovr said:


> I just found out that Little Debbie stop making Marshmallow Supremes.  This is terrible this was one of my favorite snacks.  Everyone needs to call Little Debbie and request them to bring them back.  Call now (800) 522-4499 tell them this was your favorite snack.
> 
> Thanks
> Daniel Northover



Never have liked any of their products and can't stand the company.  When I worked in the grocery business this company felt they were to good to service our store.  We finally kicked them out after leaving product with bad dates on the shelf.  When calling they would not return calls.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 7, 2015)

I can't say that in the overall scheme of things, that the world would be better with them than without. Looks like Debbie made a good business decision.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## BevL (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm sorry for the original poster's loss, and I'm not being snarky.  Everybody has a favourite vice and I can think of a lot worse than a marshmallow cookie.

Probably a bit tongue in cheek in asking us to protest.

Now if they stopped making Reese's PB Cups, THAT would warrant a TUG call to arms!!

Bev


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 7, 2015)

northovr said:


> No I mean everybody weather it was your favorite snack or not that's how you get things made again if everybody calls even if your hate marshmallow supremes you must call now



So everyone calls, they start making them again and still no one buys any except you. I don't see how that would make business sense for Little Debbie.

I am not really a big fan of their products. My in-laws buy all kinds of them. I was looking at the nutritional information on a Honey Bun one time and couldn't believe it. Something like 350 calories. How do they get so many calories in to a small package. I am always blown away at how many calories are in fast food and other things. I mean, it is so tiny, but has sooo many calories...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 7, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


>



^^^^ This ^^^^

More than just the calories, but the ingredients are quite poor as well...

22g carbs per cookie (32g)? that is ~1/2 of my daily carb intake!

and we wonder why obesity and diabetes are epidemic in the USA...


----------



## Patri (Jul 7, 2015)

Honestly, I have never heard of them. I do like the oatmeal cookies though. They better not stop making those!

PS I just googled them. I am not a marshmallow fan, but can see why someone might like them as a snack.


----------

